# Should you do 2x2 ONLY on Stackmat?



## TheCuberCubes (Dec 16, 2018)

I think you should do 2x2 on stackmat because, if you do it on keyboard it becomes way to easy and since 2x2 solves are so fast it becomes practically a competition of who can hit the space bar faster. Any other thoughts?


----------



## TetCuber48 (Dec 17, 2018)

wdym? if you use a space bar your basically just using it as a stackmat. 2x2 solves are so fast it becomes practically a competition of who can hit the stackmat faster i guess. it's the same thing either way.


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 17, 2018)

The general consensus is that small events should be done on stackmat (although some will argue that all events should be done on stackmat; I personally do this so I develop good solving habits). Spacebar is only reasonable if you treat it like a stackmat; don't start with the cube in your hands and drop the cube as you stop the timer.


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 17, 2018)

You should definitely practice on a stackmat to be good at starts and stops. However I do non stackmat solves a lot too because i just don’t have it available then, it doesn’t hurt, but my solves are more casual/experimental. Either way I don’t recommend counting non stackmat times as PBS unless you don’t have one or you average 3+


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 17, 2018)

TetCuber48 said:


> wdym? if you use a space bar your basically just using it as a stackmat. 2x2 solves are so fast it becomes practically a competition of who can hit the stackmat faster i guess. it's the same thing either way.



spacebar is at least 0.1s on average faster than stackmat and no, it's not about stopping the tiemr


----------



## Julio974 (Dec 18, 2018)

I solve this problem easely by doing almost all of my solves (whatever the event) on stackmat!


----------



## TetCuber48 (Dec 19, 2018)

DGCubes said:


> Spacebar is only reasonable if you treat it like a stackmat; don't start with the cube in your hands and drop the cube as you stop the timer.


 oh yeah bc sometimes i do forget to drop the cube when i use the spacebar and you have to use your hands for the stackmat. i see what you mean now.


----------

